#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Need blogging Ideas to start my own Blog

## Bhavya

I would like to start my own blog. But I want to clear some doubts before starting.
What determines How profitable a blog will be in the long run?
What truly will have the final say If a blog even survives let alone much less make moeny?


Can someone please answer my queries? Thank you!

----------


## Shana

> I would like to start my own blog. But I want to clear some doubts before starting.
> What determines How profitable a blog will be in the long run?
> What truly will have the final say If a blog even survives let alone much less make money?
> 
> 
> Can someone please answer my queries? Thank you!


Money is something that takes a long time to earn from blogs. You'll have to develop a reputation for your writing and earn a name among bloggers and readers to gain more conversion rate.
If your blog has something that satisfies the readers, then it'll be sure profitable in the long run. But you can never be sure on the survival of your blog. it depends on you. If you chose to give it up after few tries, then it'll be just like all the blogs. If you work hard to make it a success, then you'll rise.

----------


## Bhavya

> Money is something that takes a long time to earn from blogs. You'll have to develop a reputation for your writing and earn a name among bloggers and readers to gain more conversion rate.
> If your blog has something that satisfies the readers, then it'll be sure profitable in the long run. But you can never be sure on the survival of your blog. it depends on you. If you chose to give it up after few tries, then it'll be just like all the blogs. If you work hard to make it a success, then you'll rise.


Thank you Shana,It's really helpful,Agree first i should attract more readers and maintain a good reputation among them then only I have to focus on profit

----------

